# Praise the Lord



## gladiator3111

Hi-I'd like to know how do you say, "Praise the Lord" in all languages?

Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Zahrah

In Portuguese: "Louvado seja o Senhor" or "Louvado seja Deus"


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*Puji Tuhan*

or a bit longer: *Terpujilah Tuhan*


----------



## MarX

In German:

*Lobe den Herrn*


----------



## Zap Brannigan

In Spanish:

*Alabado sea el Señor*.


----------



## Josh_

In Arabic:

احمد ربنا iHmad rabbina (said to a male)
احمدي ربنا iHmadi rabbina (said to a female)
احمدوا ربنا iHmadu rabbina (said to a group)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: Восславьте Господа!


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*: 
_sia lodato il Signore_ or _il Signore sia lodato_.


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
主を讃えよ
shu-o tataeyo.

This is a typical translation for Christian litany, but it sounds a bit too stiff to be used in daily conversations even by Christians here.


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish:
Herren være lovet / Pris Herren


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *God zij geprezen*


----------



## Outsider

Zahrah said:


> In Portuguese: "Louvado seja o Senhor" or "Louvado seja Deus"


I would add one more, *Glória ao Senhor*.



Josh_ said:


> In Arabic:
> 
> iHmad rabbina (said to a male)
> iHmadi rabbina (said to a female)
> iHmadu rabbina (said to a group)


Josh, are you thinking of feminine and multiple deities, there?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Outsider said:


> I would add one more, *Glória ao Senhor*.


 
Wouldn`t this rather be "Glory be to the Lord"?


----------



## Outsider

"Glory be to the Lord"? Do you say that in English?...


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

I think _Let the Lord be glorified_ would be more precise for this theme but I guess "Glory be to the Lord" is also acceptable, I'm not sure though.
(_sea el Señor glorificado / Gloria al Señor_ - Spanish)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, the commonly heard phrase is Glory be to God....
 so in Portuguese it is something like *Glória ao *Deus, I guess.


----------



## Outsider

"Glória a Deus" is normally only said in mass. "Glória a Deus nas alturas, e paz na terra aos homens por ele amados." I did not know the English expression. Is it used only in mass, too, or in everyday speech?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I have personally only heard this at a mass, Glory be to God on high!
Glory to the Lord God etc...

So Deus does not have an article in Portuguese?


----------



## Outsider

Not when you're talking about _the_ God. The article would imply that there were others.

P.S. Writing this, I realise that it may seem illogical not to speak of "the" God as "the God". You see, the article gives the impression that you've selected a _particular_ god out of a bunch of them.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, I see, obrigada.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

In Hebrew it's just one word: הללויה (haleluia).

הללו(halelu) is the plural command, "praise!", and יה is a suffix that means "god", more or less. You can also add to the הללו (halelu) part other suffixes to create the words for "praise him!", "praise her!", "praise me!", etc.


----------



## Outsider

And of course countless languages have borrowed _haleluyah_ from Hebrew.


----------



## gladiator3111

I was told, 赞美主 and *老天保佑 *is how you say it in Chinese.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Josh_ said:


> In Arabic:
> 
> احمد ربنا iHmad rabbina (said to a male)
> احمدي ربنا iHmadi rabbina (said to a female)
> احمدوا ربنا iHmadu rabbina (said to a group)


 
I think that is closer to "thank God".  I would translate it to سبحان الله Subhan Allah.  Christians sometimes use تمجد الرب Tamajjada al-Rabb.


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
Praise the Lord = mòl (sg) an Tighearna / mòlaibh (pl) an Tighearna


----------



## gladiator3111

bb3ca201 said:


> in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
> Praise the Lord = mòl (sg) an Tighearna / mòlaibh (pl) an Tighearna



Thank you-is that Irish or Scottish Gaelic?


----------



## bb3ca201

gladiator3111 said:


> Thank you-is that Irish or Scottish Gaelic?


 
Sin e ann an Gàidhlig na h-Albainn.  Chan eil mise ro chinnteach am bheil e mar seo anns a’ Ghaeilge. 
It’s in Scottish Gaelic; I’m not too sure whether it’s the same in Irish.


----------



## gladiator3111

ZAN MAY TJU or 赞美主 is how you'd say it in Cantonese.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

*Laŭdu la Sinjoron!* (direct translation, quite frequent)

*Haleluja!* (directly from the Hebrew – found found as the first line of several Psalms, in Revelation 1:19, and elsewhere)

*Benata estu la Eternulo!* (blessed be the Lord! — found in Luke 1:68)


----------



## elroy

Josh_ said:


> In Arabic:
> 
> احمد ربنا iHmad rabbina (said to a male)
> احمدي ربنا iHmadi rabbina (said to a female)
> احمدوا ربنا iHmadu rabbina (said to a group)





Mahaodeh said:


> I think that is closer to "thank God". I would translate it to سبحان الله Subhan Allah. Christians sometimes use تمجد الرب Tamajjada al-Rabb.


 The more common expression used by Christian Arabs is مجدًا للرب (_majdan lir-rab[bi]_).

A more literal translation would be مجدوا الرب (_majjidu 'r-rab[ba]_), which also sounds good. It addresses a group, which I think we can safely assume is the case here. The masculine plural is used by default.

Josh, there is absolutely no reason to translate "the Lord" as ربنا.  And by the way, it would be "rabb*a*na." I think you let your Egyptian Arabic creep in there. 


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Josh, are you thinking of feminine and multiple deities, there?


 No, he was referring to the imperative form. The sentence could be addressed to a male, a female, or a group.


----------



## Kazuma

MarX said:


> In German:
> 
> *Lobe den Herrn*



I remember to have heard also *Preiset den Herrn* in some songs and prayers.


----------



## Skybleak

*Finnish:*

_Ylistetty olkoon Herra._
Lit. _May the Lord be praised.
_I seem to recall this is something repeated in litany. Apparently, there's a hymn (number 750) in the hymn book of the state religion by this name. Someone old and/or religious might actually use this in conversation to convey that something is good._

Ylistäkää Herraa!
(You) praise the Lord!
_Reserved strictly for litany and the strongly religious. I cannot imagine anyone I know saying this.


----------



## Outsider

elroy said:


> No, he was referring to the imperative form. The sentence could be addressed to a male, a female, or a group.


Oh, I see! You're talking about the subject of the verb "to praise"! 

In English, the subject is dropped in the imperative. And the Portuguese version is passive ("praised be the Lord"), so the one who praises is not expressed.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: Slava Bogu / Gospodu.


----------



## mataripis

**TAGALOG: Purihin ang Panginoon/Purihin ang Maykapal*   * Dumaget:  Pore-in e makedepat/ pudi'nan e Pangenoon


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Υμνείτε[1] τον Κύριο» (im'nite [2nd person pl. imperative mood] ton 'Cirio)
lit. "Praise the Lord"
or the set archaic phrase
«Δόξα[2] Σοι ὁ Θεὸς» (in modern pronunciation, /'ðoksa si o θe'os/)
lit. "Glory to Thee o God"

[1]Classical verb «ὑμνέω/ὑμνῶ» (hŭ'mnĕō [uncontracted]/hū'mnō [contracted])--> _to praise with hymn or ode_ with obscure etymology.
[2]Classical feminine noun «δόξα» ('dŏksă), Ionic «δόξη» ('dŏksē)--> init. _opinion, judgement_, in Hellenistic times _glory, splendour_ (the latter meaning appears for the first time in the Septuagint Ancient Greek version of the Hebrew Bible as the translation of the Hebrew word כבוד (kavodh)--> _honour, dignity, glory_). «Δόξα» from PIE base *dek-, _to take, accept_


----------

